# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  اجب عن القضيه التاليه .... جرائم الاختلاس

## shimaa fadel

قام احد حراس مخازن الارز التابعه لاحدى المصالح الحكوميه بتجنيب كميه من الارز الموجود بالمخزن الى ان يتمكن من الخروج بها وعند خروجه راه احد زملائه فامسك به وقام بابلاغ السلطات المختصه 

1_ ما الجريمه التى ارتكبها هذا الحارس 
2_ هل يتغير رايك اذا تكمن هذا الحارس من الهرب ولكنه شعر بالندم بعد ذلك وقام برد مااخذه من المخزن بغير وجه حق

----------


## shimaa fadel

أ_نصت الماده (112) من قانون العقوبات على ان " كل موظف عام اختلس اموالا او اوراقا او غيرها وجدت فى حيازته بسبب وظيفته يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقه المؤقته ، وتكون العقوبه الاشغال الشاقه المؤبده فى الحالات الاتيه :
1_ اذا كان الجانى من مامورى التحصيل او المندوبين له او الامناء على الودائع او الصيارفه وسلم اليه المال بهذه الصفه 
2_ اذا ارتبطت جريمه الاختلاس بجريمه تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئه 
3_اذا ارتكبت هذه الجريمه فى زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحه قوميه لها 

وقد اوضح القانون ان جريمه الاختلاس تقع اذا غير الجانى من حيازته الناقصه للشىء الى حيازه كامله بغير حق  وذلك بان يباشر عليه اى نوع من التصرفات المقرره  للمالك وحده كان يبيعه او يتبرع به او وهبه او غير ذلك 
فاذا كان الاختلاس بالمعنى المقصود فى الماده 112 عقوبات يتحقق بتغيير الموظف لحيازته الناقصه على ما هو مؤتمن عليه مما يوجد بين يديه بمقتضى وظيفته الى حيازه كامله ،فان الجريمه تقع تامه متى اتى الجانى سلوكا ماديا يكشف بجلاء عن انصراف نيته فعلا الى تحويل حيازته للشىء الذى فى عهدته من حيازه ناقصد الى حيازه كامله 

وبناءا على ذلك فان هذا الحارس يعد مرتكبا لجريمه الاختلاس التامه لانه فى هذه الاحوال وماشابهها يكون الجانى قد دلل على انصراف نيته الى التصرف فى الشىء المؤتمن عليه باعتباره مالكا له وهو مايكفى بذاته لوقوع جريمه الاختلاس تامه 

ب_ وكذلك لايتغير الوضع فى حاله شعور الحارس بالندم وقيامه برد ماقام باختلاسه وان كان ذلك قد يؤدى الى تخفيف العقوبه المقرره باعتباره من قبيل التوبه الايجابيه
ذلك لانه متى وقع الاختلاس تاما فانه لايؤثر فى قيام الجريمه رد الجانى للمال المختلس او مايعادل قيمته لان الظروف التى تعرض بعد وقوع الجريمه لاتنفى قيامها ولا تغير من وصفها المحدد فى القانون

----------


## shimaa fadel

دكتور بعد اذنك انا كنت عايزه اتاكد هل حل القضيه صحيح ام لا
وعندى سؤال 
اذا كانت جريمه الاختلاس تقع بمجرد اتجاه نيه الموظف العام الى حيازه الشىء المؤتمن عليه حيازه كامله فهل ذلك يعنى انه لايوجد شروع فى جريمه الاختلاس ام لا
وهل بذلك يمكن اعتبار جريمه الاختلاس من جرائم الخطر التى لايتطلب حدوثها تامه حدوث نتيجه

اتمنى رد سيادتك :M20(32):  :M20(32):  :M20(32):  :M20(32):  :M20(32):  :Twohearts:

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## kaderinos

موضوع ممتاز تشكر عليه

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## Ahmed211

مشكور علي هذه المشاركة

----------

